# Wanna help me choose the puppy?



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

The breeder just sent me the pictures of the two puppies that i'm choosing from this Saturday. I know that the pictures doesn't tell much other than the fact that they both are peeing on the carpet lol  

The breeder told me that DN205 is a more hyper one. I don't know if the hyper one is suitable for us or not. We are married with no kids yet. Our goal for this puppy is just to be a companion. I want him involve in sports like agility and SchH if he can though. Here is the pedigree on dam and sire:

Shaman von Schwarzachgrund
Cherise vom Tal Der Schatten


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

can't tell a thing from photos!   

Puppy is from 2 untitled parents, 3/4 German showlines and 1/4 working lines.....

Dice are not stacked that he will enjoy doing schutzhund - all puppies will play to some extent with the helper, and can be trained in basic ob and tracking with time and dedication, but for the long haul, I think if you wanted to do sport, you should have chosen a puppy bred for the sport...I would think this breeder is targeting companion homes....

Lee


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Lucky for me my Kaos only had 1 or two carpet accidents. But pic #2 looks exactly like him when he was a puppy.....


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> can't tell a thing from photos!
> 
> Puppy is from 2 untitled parents, 3/4 German showlines and 1/4 working lines.....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. Its very useful.


----------



## Movin64 (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree #2:laugh:


----------



## Movin64 (Aug 23, 2012)

My puppy pee on the floor 3 times when i brought him home , but caught him in the act once as he was doing it ,and took him outside and he finished and bam he was trained never had another problem . training the key


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cute puppies, it would be hard to pick.


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

I got another picture. We are picking him up tomorrow morning. Any suggestion would be appreciated


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I would explain to the breeder exactly what you're looking for in your puppy and see which one he or she recommends and why. If he/she is letting you choose then it sounds like you don't have to take the recommendation but it would still be valuable information imo. Good luck and keep posting pics


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

We went with a left one. The other one is nipping and super hyper. We tested both of them with a few things. We hand them a toy and see how they react. We looked at how the play with each other. We shake a set of key over their head to see their reactions. We decided the hyper one is not really for us. So we pick him up, did the paper work, put a collar with his tag "Lincoln" on him and head home. His first car ride was so much better than I expected. 6 Hours drive accident free! My husband and I are both brand new pet owner so we are a little worried we won't do a good job. But he can be sure that he will be loved and taken care of. After a year of planning and researching... we finally found our puppy


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

What a precious pup! Love the picture, he looks very happy.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!! I still cannot believe they sent you pictures of them peeing on the carpet. The other one is much better!! I've seen the sire's picture before when the litter was advertised but can't think of the username off the top of my head.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nothing to worry about. puppy class, lots of training and socializing,
private lessons (i like private lessons to start. then a group
class.) train, train, train and socialize, socialize and socialize.
i like training a lot but in short sessions. you and your wife
equally take care of the dog in all aspects. feed him good,
love him. let him sleep on the funiture.  be consistent.
you're going to have well trained highly socialized dog.
good luck.



Fkennedy said:


> We went with a left one. The other one is nipping and super hyper. We tested both of them with a few things. We hand them a toy and see how they react. We looked at how the play with each other. We shake a set of key over their head to see their reactions. We decided the hyper one is not really for us. So we pick him up, did the paper work, put a collar with his tag "Lincoln" on him and head home. His first car ride was so much better than I expected. 6 Hours drive accident free!
> 
> >>>> My husband and I are both brand new pet owner so we are a little worried we won't do a good job. But he can be sure that he will be loved and taken care of. <<<<<
> 
> After a year of planning and researching... we finally found our puppy


----------

